# MIAMI, FL ID#A1123462 PAUL MALE 2 YRS SABLE



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Listed as a mix but looks like a gray sable to me. Mods please delete if you don't agree. Not sure they got the estimated age right either.









PAUL - ID#A1123462

My name is PAUL.

I am a neutered male, black and gray German Shepherd Dog mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 06, 2009.

This information is 2 hours old.

For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1123462


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like a full blooded handsome GSD to me. Bump.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------

